# women boat owners



## beatle69 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi there, I'm really interested in connecting with other women sailors. I live on an island in the Hauraki Gulf, Auckland, New Zealand and there are a few women sailors but only a couple who own their own keelers. I have a Townson 9m, a NZ design (see my photo). I'm not hugely experienced and always keen to listen to other people's stories and hopefully learn from their mistakes before I make my own! Blokes' stories welcome too, of course.


----------

